# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  post contest cycle

## akbig1

Currently on trt 150mg per week. After doing a contest and being extremely lean would that the best time to start a 500mg/ week cycle or should a wait a a few weeks/ months to add on a little fat and retain my metabolism?

----------


## vishus

how long would your prep cycle be? ive talkd to a lot of national guys and half say to stay on test 3-4 weeks after the show to get the full effect of your rebound and the other half say to go off for a month or two and stay out of the gym (except cardio) the same time

----------


## akbig1

> how long would your prep cycle be? ive talkd to a lot of national guys and half say to stay on test 3-4 weeks after the show to get the full effect of your rebound and the other half say to go off for a month or two and stay out of the gym (except cardio) the same time



I would only be taking my 150mg per week for trt during prep. My dieting prep will be 20 weeks long. I will be cutting the 150mg of test out 1 week out but then going back on 150mg right after, but I want to know if i should start the cycle straight away after the contest or wait a bit?

----------


## Bossman

> I would only be taking my 150mg per week for trt during prep. My dieting prep will be 20 weeks long. I will be cutting the 150mg of test out 1 week out but then going back on 150mg right after, but I want to know if i should start the cycle straight away after the contest or wait a bit?


Like Vishus said, take advantage of the rebound immediately following your contest prep and start your cycle then. I always gain a great deal for the 4 weeks following my contest.

----------


## thenextcutler

I see this is kinda old, but can someone explain "rebound" to me... (my first comp is 375 days and counting)

----------


## bjpennnn

the concept of rebounding is a lot liek priming priming
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hlight=priming there ya go bud.

----------


## thenextcutler

oh right on, thx

----------

